
Mark 6 VLBI Data System - xo5vik
https://www.haystack.mit.edu/tech/vlbi/mark6/index.html
======
xo5vik
As used in the Event Horizon Telescope from what I've been reading. Multi-
generational, upgradeable, modular, resilient, robust, fixable, shippable
storage (any adjectives I've missed?) - with thoroughly understood performance
for high data rate transfers - operating in at high altitude away from normal
spare parts supply chains. Device production lifecycle to match scientific
programme schedule. Somewhere in the region of 6PB's worth crated and returned
post-acquisition to the EHT consortium processing sites.

